# ceiling issues



## Sir Rollsalot (May 1, 2010)

Hey Guys (first post, great site :thumbsup -

Got a dilema here.. So I had to roll a fairly large ceiling by myself the other day (say around 20' X 35', open concept main floor, so no breaks anywhere!) The windows are on the narrow (20') walls but I figured there's no way I could keep a wet edge rolling 35' strips, therefore I chose to roll across the shorter distance. Of course after rolling on primer and a couple of top coats (promar 400 flat) in that direction I have severe banding visible.

If I attempt to roll "with the light" and risk dry rolling will that actually improve things or just make it worse? Not sure what to do now as it looks pretty awful. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

1: your post is filled with fail, my advice is to hire a painter...

2: read #1


----------



## Sir Rollsalot (May 1, 2010)

Yeah, that's probably what I'll do. Never had to deal with a ceiling that size before (solo).


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

If you allready have 1 coat primer and two coats of finish up there im going to assume coverage isnt the problem. are you rolling 20' all the way down clear to the other side of the room?? thats what it sounds like.... I would try thining your paint down some, quite a bit actually then roll in the same direction youve been rolling in but divide the room in half and only roll ten feet out you should be able to keep a wet edge this way. once youv rolled across the whole room start on the other half and gently feather in to your other half.....


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

My guess is that sir rollsalot is not a painter, but a new business owner who leased a 700 sq. ft. retail space and is doing the painting themselves to save money...
I could of course be wrong, but the OP is giving me the "uh oh" feeling.

SDpaint, how do you thin Pro400 anymore than it is?

This is a 2 person job, one spraying, the other backrolling using an 18" Colossus 3/4" nap. 
I would spec Pro200 though because 400 is best used as a tintable primer.
Although anyone who has shot more than a few ceilings should be able to spray the surface, and then fog over to reduce overlapping, thus reducing the need for backrolling.


----------



## Sir Rollsalot (May 1, 2010)

I am a painter, just a novice one with minimal large ceiling experience. I didn't expect to get great results doing it the way I did but had to try something (it was a rush job.) The homeowner actually didn't even notice the problem and is fine with it the way it is :blink: 

I will try the Pro200 next time as I'm not wild about the 400. Never used SW products before now. Thanks guys.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Sir Rollsalot said:


> I am a painter, just a novice one with minimal large ceiling experience. I didn't expect to get great results doing it the way I did but had to try something (it was a rush job.) The homeowner actually didn't even notice the problem and is fine with it the way it is :blink:
> 
> I will try the Pro200 next time as I'm not wild about the 400. Never used SW products before now. Thanks guys.



introduce yourself in the introductions forum...


----------



## SDpaint (Aug 5, 2009)

SDpaint, how do you thin Pro400 anymore than it is?




Good question....... Since I have never used it apperently I miss spoke. I Live in So. california and Sw while they are around doesnt seem to be the end all be all paint choice around here... I use mostly Dunn Edwards.

If I were doing this job I would deffinetly be spraying it as well but it didnt sound like sir rollalot did anything but what his name stated so I went with the roll aproach


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

SDpaint said:


> SDpaint, how do you thin Pro400 anymore than it is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a 200, 400, & a 700 line, anything above 200 is watered down milk. Odd numbering system if you ask me...700 in my opinion is a practical joke.
How is DE? What types of coatings do they offer?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> This is a 2 person job, one spraying, the other backrolling using an 18" Colossus 3/4" nap.
> I would spec Pro200 though because 400 is best used as a tintable primer.
> Although anyone who has shot more than a few ceilings should be able to spray the surface, and then fog over to reduce overlapping, thus reducing the need for backrolling.


This is how i would hit it as well and if conditions were not right for spraying I would have rolled it with another guy instead.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

It sound like it was drying too fast for your rolling abilities. 

Try some flotrol to help keep a wet edge.

IMO out of 200, 400, 700 and MH, the MH is the best and most forgiving flat white.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

sampled the new BM celing paint, it is ULTRA flat and showed none of the flaws I intentionally created as a test.



$30 a friggin' gallon contractor price!!!


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Just spray it thick, really thick and cloud it so you don't leave marks of sprayer... ohh [email protected]$# too difficult to explain, give me $400.00 and I'll do it for you in 1 hour!!!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> sampled the new BM celing paint, it is ULTRA flat and showed none of the flaws I intentionally created as a test.
> 
> 
> 
> $30 a friggin' gallon contractor price!!!


 
Nice stuff.


----------



## venetian designs (Nov 24, 2007)

The new BM ceiling paint is awesome. It's thick, covers really well and really flat. I got to use it only once on a huge, yellowish ceiling. One coat did the job. I normally use SW CHB, it's really flat and about $13/gallon. I used to use 200, but CHB is flatter.


----------



## mblosik (Jan 3, 2009)

what kind of primer was it? your primer MUST BE a primer/sealer type....not just a primer.
on any ceiling, even that size, i've NEVER had a problem using this system:
1 coat bullseye 123 primer sealer.
1 or 2 coats 400 Flat....400 is such a dead flat i can't believe the troubles you've had. 
Purdy colossus 18" 3/4 nap.....i roll on interiors....people around here see you spraying an occupied interior, and they threaten to have you committed. 
the 18" colossus makes it go fast though!:thumbup:


----------



## Sir Rollsalot (May 1, 2010)

mblosik said:


> what kind of primer was it? your primer MUST BE a primer/sealer type....not just a primer.
> on any ceiling, even that size, i've NEVER had a problem using this system:
> 1 coat bullseye 123 primer sealer.
> 1 or 2 coats 400 Flat....400 is such a dead flat i can't believe the troubles you've had.
> ...


Hmm.. I wondered about the primer. I used SW high build as the ceiling was skim coated/ sanded before hand. The issue with the roller marks was not so much flashing as textural differences. I have never even seen an 18" roller around here but will look for one.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

Been around SW a lot over the last 20 years and never had a problem with using 400 as a ceiling paint. Never would use it on walls, but it's a dead flat hi hider. Why would someone use 30 bucks a gallon on a ceiling....it's a ceiling..not much traffic.( oh, what a feeling...when I'm dancin' on the ceiling)..course I could be wrong.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Merano from Kwal is CHEAP and really nice clay based ceiling paint that is dead flat also... :evilgrin: the 10' ceiling paint thread has commenced!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

I still thinky OP is a HO....kudos on the thread!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> I still thinky OP is a HO....kudos on the thread!


Dont be jealous, Wise. :jester:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Dont be jealous, Wise. :jester:



....i was not hugged enough as a child...


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Spraying the ceiling with a cross hatch method using promar 400 without back rolling will produce the best results. I try to avoid 200 on ceilings. Its not a true flat.


----------



## JHill (May 13, 2010)

If you have full coverage, and it was not dry rolled. I would say that there is substrate issues. I understand the wet edge concept, but working with flat, IMO, makes it a non issue. With the flat we use, I could roll half a ceiling, come back the next day, paint other half, and it would dry in fine.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Since there aren't really any specific benchmarks for the painting trade, as there are for say electricians and plumbers, what do we have that would provide evidence of proficiency? I'd say the bare minimum would be to successfully paint a ceiling with a flat and have it look decent. No offense to anybody. If you can't do this, you better apply to taco bell or elsewhere. 

I'll use almost any flat for a ceiling, I could honestly care less although some cover better than others. BM muresco has been my favorite.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

TJ, good to see you back man!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> TJ, good to see you back man!


Thanks Lost. Good to be back. Kinda missed you guys.


----------



## bwallace10327 (May 28, 2010)

*Ceiling Paint and Method*

My favorite ceiling paint is the SW Progreen200 flat white. It covers well, is thick bodied and has good coverage. :yes: For this particular job, if i were working by myself, i would have rolled the primer the longest distance, the first coat the shortest distance and my top coat the sortest distance. That was, the flashing would be all but eliminated and IF there was any at all the cross hatch would trick the eye into not seeing it.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

thats not a big lid

i like chb for lids, super flat and cheap.

use an 18" and git to gittin.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

high fibre said:


> thats not a big lid
> 
> i like chb for lids, super flat and cheap.
> 
> use an 18" and git to gittin.


Sorry about everything John. I'm an ahole.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

You gotta move you @ss when working alone doing a lid that size, But I will say I agree with the other poster bout not putting enough product on don't be stingy with the paint your getting money for a service give it to them.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

I use SW masterhide. Start, stop, take a leak, roll in different directions and never had this problem.

What's wrong with me?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Really.. those are some wild suggestions. heres one fail-safe option... apply Gardz... then roll away any which way you want, take breaks, have a smoke and that ceiling will be wet into later part of the day long after you rolled it.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> This is a 2 person job, one spraying, the other backrolling


Agree with that part.



WisePainter said:


> the other backrolling using an 18" Colossus 3/4" nap.




AKA the "Yeti"

What do you need a 3/4 inch nap for? Does this break up the light more? I haven't tried that large of a nap on a ceiling.


----------

